# Tune Komvor



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Any body have experience with these ?

http://fairwheelbikes.com/tune-komvor-saddle-p-2202.html

Any other saddle-suggestions are welcome too !

Currently riding a SLR, really like that saddle,but as always....looking for something lighter :thumbsup:


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I imagine you'll have to raise the nose of the saddle to extreme angles to be able to sit on a horizontal area in the back. A saddle should be flat front-to-back, and rather be wide enough at the back that you don't slide off. That way you don't have to have the nose up in the air, which is not too comfortable on long climbs.

If you put a saddle like this Tune with the front part flat, the uphill slope on the rear will constantly push you forwards, and you have to use your arms to keep yourselves in the correct position on the saddle.

Ole.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

thx ole !

Any idea what would be a good alternative ?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Dex11 said:


> thx ole !
> 
> Any idea what would be a good alternative ?


FRM Blackhole...almost identical to the Tune Concorde/Becker Carbon which aren't available for MTB anymore.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I had the Becker Carbon last year, but it broke on a crash. I didn't like it too much, it was too curved, and not wide enough in the back. Now I'm back on my old SLR Carbon, and even though the shell is much less flexible than the Becker, I like it a lot better. It doesn't push me forward, and I don't have to hold on so hard with my arms when climbing.

We all have different pelvises, so what works for one rider doesn't work for another. Try as many different saddles as you can, then you get a feel for what fits you and what doesn't.


Ole.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

thx guys....

What saddle are you using now Nino ? Did you ride the Blackhole yourself ?

@ Ole 

I understand what you mean, but tying saddles at these prices is to much for me
Maybe there is someone who likes the regular SLR too, and found something almost the same, only lighter.....


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Dex11 said:


> thx guys....
> 
> What saddle are you using now Nino ? Did you ride the Blackhole yourself ?
> 
> ...


I'm on Becker Carbones on my Winter-Bike and Roadbike, a Token Carbon on my Winter-commuter and now installed the Blackhole on my Summer-Bike...these saddles need to be mounted with the nose slightly up so you sit on the wider rear part which is super flexible and comfy. I don't like the SLRs. To each his own saddle


----------



## FiCaçador (Jan 25, 2010)

And about the tune Komvor? Do someone have the nem Komvor? Has anyone tested one? Is it as comfortable as the Speedneedle? Is there any opinion?

Thanks!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

FiCaçador said:


> And about the tune Komvor? Do someone have the nem Komvor? Has anyone tested one? Is it as comfortable as the Speedneedle? Is there any opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


I have only used it for a couple of rides, but it feels very similar to the Speedneedle it substitutes in Tune and my bike. And you don't need to raise the tip that much.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

My white ones on the way.. What did it weigh? Would you shoot a picture of the top graphic and post it?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

nikoli8 said:


> My white ones on the way.. What did it weigh? Would you shoot a picture of the top graphic and post it?


Sure, no prob, both in the same,


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks good... Should get mine in a week


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Love your bike... What's your future upgrades.. I'm gonna get the carbon XTR shifter brackets you have....


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

nikoli8 said:


> Love your bike... What's your future upgrades.. I'm gonna get the carbon XTR shifter brackets you have....


Changed to discs, so I had to upgrade my wheelset, I'll post it later here, I already posted on Mexico forum.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Great job! I saw the forum...
The seats my last piece for this year..
Unless I sell my old parts I got Lying around to go lightning.


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

Any carbon saddles that will work with a KCNC seatpost and have an SLR Flow (cut-out) shape?


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

doccoraje....are the rails the same as with the Speedneedle ? Kinda oval ? Could you post some pics of the rails ? thx...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

oldassracer said:


> Any carbon saddles that will work with a KCNC seatpost and have an SLR Flow (cut-out) shape?


Maybe the Token Carbon?
I use it on my Winter-commuter paired to a Token Carbon seatpost which has a similar clamp than the KCNC.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Dex11 said:


> doccoraje....are the rails the same as with the Speedneedle ? Kinda oval ? Could you post some pics of the rails ? thx...


No they are round, carbon with metal inserts over and under, I'll take some pics later.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Dex, hope this shows what you want.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Yup...Thx :thumbsup: 

The grey oval layers, are those the metal sleeves you were talking about ?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Dex11 said:


> Yup...Thx :thumbsup:
> 
> The grey oval layers, are those the metal sleeves you were talking about ?


Yes, those are the steel strips. You can go to Fairwheel page for better pics.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Thx again...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dikkie (Dec 16, 2005)

Imo it's crap.
I like a more curved saddle.
Sold my speedneedle because I had rubbing probs with the side edges.
Back in august 2010 I Bought a Komm-Vor because the sides are more curved downwards.
Max rider weight is 90kg.
I weigh 80kg, so thought it was safe.
Used it on a Starkes Stück.
Comfort was fine! But...
Imho, the rails are to thin and weak, width 6,7mm and height 7,8mm.
Other carbon railed saddles have thicker rails or at least are metal wrapped.
The metal protectors on the rails are a laugh.
They started to losen after my first ride so I had to glue them back on.
Tightened only to about 4,5 NM, because the rails already started to bend at this torque.
And to avoid creacking noises and to keep the metal strips at their place I wrapped the rails in heavy duc tape.
Everything was fine.
Untill yesterday: I discovered that one of the rails got broken.
I used it on a 29'er hardtail and I ride mostly flat trails.
My advise: use a good supporting seatpost, without the sharp edges like the Tune.
sellers:
Reduce max allowed rider weight, or advise to use it only for road and mild off-road use.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, reviving the dead here!

I had a Smud carbon saddle that was pretty comfy for a carbon seat. Weighed in at 66g. But the sharper edges put some nice bruises on my inner upper thighs. Need something that has more of a wrap around (traditional) nose to it. Been back on my heavy @$$ Aliante this past week and it feels great but just too heavy. Should have a Flite Carbonio on the way in the next couple of days. Will still be heavy compared to my Smud but lighter than the Aliante.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Dikkie said:


> Used it on a Starkes Stück.
> Comfort was fine! But...
> The metal protectors on the rails are a laugh.
> They started to losen after my first ride so I had to glue them back on.
> ...


Same thing happened to mine, I was using it with a New Ultimate with a Smud lower craddle, which gave a lot of support to the rails. I got a new frame and I had to change the size of the seatpost and the craddle didn't fit, so I had to use the regular New Ultimate craddle and that led to a broken rail after maybe a month of use. I still think it's a great saddle, but I´ll use it only with a seatclamp that gives more support area to the rails, such as the Smud or the Carboncycles one.


----------



## (807) Recordings (Sep 19, 2009)

Against the speed needle has any one tried the KV+? 
I am asking as I somehow managed I think to break the carbon structure somewhere on my speed needle and it is clicking on many of my pedal strokes 

I like it but it also likes to eat a lot of my bibs and shorts and maybe after 5-6 hour ride with Backpack and water it is on the edge of enough.

both the KM and the KM+ look nice but I don't really have a chance to try them out before.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

1SPD said:


> Wow, reviving the dead here!
> 
> I had a Smud carbon saddle that was pretty comfy for a carbon seat. Weighed in at 66g. But the sharper edges put some nice bruises on my inner upper thighs. Need something that has more of a wrap around (traditional) nose to it. Been back on my heavy @$$ Aliante this past week and it feels great but just too heavy. Should have a Flite Carbonio on the way in the next couple of days. Will still be heavy compared to my Smud but lighter than the Aliante.


I run both a Smud & a Flite Carbonio & they're both similiar shape, aside from the Smud being a lot shorter

has anyone else noticed the similarity between the Smud saddle & MCFK saddle?

while on the subject of Smud, does anyone know what other seatposts the lower rail clamp fits onto please? I was hoping to fit one to a reverb dropper, but its an entirely different clamp.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Good point - they look similar, and the MCFK is also ~66g. Interesting.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

(807) Recordings said:


> Against the speed needle has any one tried the KV+?
> I like it but it also likes to eat a lot of my bibs and shorts and maybe after 5-6 hour ride with Backpack and water it is on the edge of enough.


Well, not the KV+, just the regular KV. I was using the Speedneedle and changed to Kommvor, mainly because of the eating habits of it (shorts chaffing), the support is about the same, just without the sharp edges, anyway I managed to break a second KV, (this one had thicker rails, no metal liners, it broke where the leather meets the bare carbon surface) and had to use the SN again, I couldn't feel a great difference, only the edges.
I'm waiting for a new KV.


----------



## (807) Recordings (Sep 19, 2009)

doccoraje said:


> Well, not the KV+, just the regular KV. I was using the Speedneedle and changed to Kommvor, mainly because of the eating habits of it (shorts chaffing), the support is about the same, just without the sharp edges, anyway I managed to break a second KV, (this one had thicker rails, no metal liners, it broke where the leather meets the bare carbon surface) and had to use the SN again, I couldn't feel a great difference, only the edges.
> I'm waiting for a new KV.


Where your KV broke I am pretty sure is where my Speedneedle broke. Has a loud clicking that is pretty dam annoying when riding. Structure is there though and no cracks I can see. Might do another SN but I wonder as after about 5 hours it is starting to give the sit bones a little need for a rest. But over my older Fizik it is much better.

Wish I could just test em all.


----------



## (807) Recordings (Sep 19, 2009)

Been riding a bit around with the KV+ and I think it is an upgrade over the SN. I will give it more time before I make final comments or a write up but it does fit a bit different. I get the sense it is a bit more flatter but I can't say wider. The smoother edges also seem to have some advantage and it feels longer for more (sit) area. 
Was lighter by a noticeable amount over the SN. Looks hot as hell also


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

(807) Recordings said:


> Where your KV broke I am pretty sure is where my Speedneedle broke.


I still have it, so you can see where it broke.


----------



## muntos (Jul 28, 2013)

I have also a Komvor broken and it looks pretty the same


----------



## (807) Recordings (Sep 19, 2009)

My SN broke on the actual rails attaching to the top part of the saddle. Seemed like cracks along the fastening section.

KV+ seems a much better construction, but time will tell. My ass also thinks it feels different but this bloody stumpen rain keeps my weekend rides null and void lately so no 5-6hour rides at moment.


----------



## houzik (Aug 19, 2013)

My KV+ broke on its first rides
Tune said production error and gave money back

My current speedneedle feels almost the same and seems ok


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

The KV+ is not recommended for anything other than road use!

I've raced 18hr marathons on a speed needle and love both of mine.

Cracked the rail/saddle interface on one once in a crash and Tune repaired it

It's not particularly a "weight weenie" product but I find that the Syntace P6 post cradle gives the rails a lot of support, has plenty of fore/aft adjustability, is a 2 bolt fixture so it's solid and dampens heaps of chatter allowing me to stay seated a lot more on a hardtail.


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

here is mine,just suddenly broke :madman: second ride


----------



## muntos (Jul 28, 2013)

Any of you tried to contact Tune regarding the broken saddle ?If so, what was the outcome ?


----------



## Dikkie (Dec 16, 2005)

Simply don't buy this saddle for anything but road use.


----------



## (807) Recordings (Sep 19, 2009)

I had put in just over 200KM last weekend with my bike chain, water pack (Ergon 3 litres), 2 500ml Czech beers, rain jacket, Dersnap, etc, and another 120 or so the week before in the woods so far with out a problem. 6 hours rides where the longer.

So far so good and I am about 70Kg naked. Against the SN it is a different beast so it is hard to say for sure which is better in terms of comfort. When arches down (SN) and the KV+ arches up. However the arch up is a lot more flexible so at first you seem to have more pressure it actually is less because of the greater flex. 6 hours on SN I was pretty much done. 6 hours on this I could still ride, but with the extra weight on the weekend I needed a rest day.

Looks hot though IMHO


----------

